# Raptors @ Clippers, Dec. 20th



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

<center><table border="0" height="38" width="546" bgcolor="black" background="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/nba-raptors.gif"><tr><td align="left" valign="middle">_........10:30 EST, RapsTV_</td><td align="center" valign="middle"></td></tr></table><table border="0" cellspacing="2"><tr><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/fordbig1.jpg">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/parkerbig1.jpg">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/1226.gif">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/1258.gif">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0268.gif">​</th></tr><tr><th><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg">​</th><th><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg">​</th><th><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg">​</th><th><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg">​</th><th><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg">​</th><tr><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/1018.gif">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0960.gif">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0371.gif">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0044.gif">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0930.gif">​</th></tr></table><img height="34" width="540" src="http://images.tsn.ca/images/e/headers/nba-clippers-775x50.gif">​</center></center>
<table border="0" height="38" width="540" bgcolor="black"><td>Game 26 -- 20 December 2006
Raptors (10-15) @ Clippers (10-13)
_The Clip Show have lost four in a row and five of six sinking to 10-13 on the season. That record would get them a playoff spot in the East, but they aren't in the East, and they are a game behind Golden State for eighth place in the Western Conference. On Wednesday night they face the Toronto Raptors, who have won three of their last four games but dropped a washout to the Suns last night in Phoenix. Raptors starters Jorge Garbajosa and TJ Ford both suffered strained calf muscles in the contest, with Garbajosa unlikely to play tonight and Ford a game-time decision. The Raptors are still without All Star Chris Bosh and reserve point guard Jose Calderon. The game tips at 10:30 PM on Raptors NBATV and the Fan590.com._​</td></table>​


----------



## Brown_Balla (Jul 2, 2006)

wow without jorge, jose and bosh... and maybe tj ford too?


----------



## Babe Ruth (Dec 6, 2006)

The second game of a back to back where we played the Phoenix Suns last night. I know it's only a 35 minute flight,but we do play two go teams. We might be without Ford and Garbojosa and already missing Bosh and Calderon. I predict another lost for our boys tonight.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

I don't like our chances tonight, I never do in b2b's on the road, let alone against some Pacific division heavyweights.

The good news is we should see a little more PJ tonight after his good outing last night and with Jorge's status being questionable. It'll be another good test for Bargnani. Brand and Kaman are a handful down low but I'll be watching to see what he can do offensively.

Anyways, this was the tough part of the month that we all were expecting.


----------



## ABargnani (Dec 16, 2006)

Brown_Balla said:


> wow without jorge, jose and bosh... and maybe tj ford too?


wow indeed


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

The injury bug is back. =(


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

what's the word on TJ? I just picked him up in fantasy damn it

:curse:


----------



## Babe Ruth (Dec 6, 2006)

T.J is expected to play tonight, but Jorge Garbojosa is questionable for tonights game, and Jose Calderon is suppose to play. I say if Garbo is not playing then put Bargnani in the starting line-up he's playing really well lately and hopfully he's going to keep it up.


----------



## Rhubarb (Mar 19, 2005)

If anything from the horses mouth is to be believed, TJ said he'll be suiting up.


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

Maybe we can steal this one, Clippers seem to be struggling lately. Also hope to see more of Tucker today.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

BaLLiStiX17 said:


> Maybe we can steal this one, Clippers seem to be struggling lately. Also hope to see more of Tucker today.


 

great minds think alike


----------



## ss03 (May 31, 2006)

I just hope that TJ doesn't feel as though he HAS to play because his backup, and two starters are out. I mean, if he aggravates his injury, and he hast o stay out longer than a game, that could be a lot worse than dropping this to the clips. At The same time, I'm hoping he's good to go because we really do need him to play. 

Just one thing, Shaun Livingston = Major matchup problem for Ford?


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Bargnani is the man. I love how he's playing like the 1st scoring option even though he comes off the bench, and is still a rookie. His teammates seem to be looking for him now too.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Was that the same team that played last night? Hard to believe.


----------



## Who-C (Nov 21, 2005)

Darrick Martin and Fred Jones are balling. If we continue to play aggresive on defence we should definately win this game.


----------



## MrkLrn13 (Mar 1, 2006)

Damn, PJ with 5 boards already? How long did he play?


----------



## firstrounder (Oct 31, 2004)

WTF just happened there?

TJ Ford chased a ball out of bounds, the ball goes into the crowd, TJ runs down the aisle and someone in the crowd trips him and he does a faceplant. Meanwhile, the ball is now out of bounds. 

It should be a stoppage in play, yet the refs don't blow the play dead, and allow the Clips grab the ball from out of bounds, go down the court and score with TJ lying in the crowd?

WTF? That is ridiculous!

Thats the WORST officiating I have EVER seen!

What the heck are the refs doing????????

What a freaking embarassment on the refs.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

firstrounder said:


> WTF just happened there?
> 
> TJ Ford chased a ball out of bounds, the ball goes into the crowd, TJ runs down the aisle and someone in the crowd trips him and he does a faceplant. Meanwhile, the ball is now out of bounds.
> 
> ...


someone in the crowd deliberately tripped TJ?! wtf?

if the ball is out of play, play should have been stopped. and if tj is lying face down in the crowd, play definitely should have been stopped.

what the heck is going on?!


----------



## firstrounder (Oct 31, 2004)

these refs have been absolutely brutal tonight.

Its unbelievable, are they all on crack or something? Missing a lot of obvious things, that being the most obvious.

To me, I have never seen anything like what happened when TJ Ford went into the crowd. For the ball to go INTO THE CROWD and the refs not see it, meanwhile TJ is 20 feet into the crowd and face down after chasing it into the crowd, is just unbelievable.

This entire crew should be fired.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

holy **** man


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

wooooo TJ with the game winner....all onions baby!


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

rofl Mitchell goes crazy


----------



## MrkLrn13 (Mar 1, 2006)

****ing RapsTV.


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

anyone see Chuck celebrating in one of the replays of the shot....funny stuff...


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Yayayayay!


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

TJ probably cost us our lead with the stand-around offense we orchestrated for about the last six or seven minutes in the fourth, but he went and _completely redeemed himself!_

Actually I'm still pretty pissed at him but overall... how can you be mad at the guy? Raps win!


----------



## TJ Ford (Dec 16, 2006)

My man TJ with the clutch shot!!
I didn't actually watch the game. I just followed the play-by-play. Did anyone actually watch it? What happened in the fourth quarter? How come Raps had such hard time scoring?

Anyways, it doesn't matter any more. 
Raptors win! Bring out the salami and cheese =)


----------



## Rhubarb (Mar 19, 2005)

TJ is always letting us know of the respect he wants down the stretch. How he wants us and the rest of his team to know that he's capable of making those crunch time shots, that they can count on him.

Well, he showed us.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Man, I'm so relieved we didn't go to OT. I've gotta get up for work in like five hours.

I'll be tired but wearing a smile.


----------



## Who-C (Nov 21, 2005)

I thought Bargs would get the last shot but hey Tj came through. In the words of The Swirks " Onions Baby Onions!"


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

speedythief said:


> Man, I'm so relieved we didn't go to OT. I've gotta get up for work in like five hours.
> 
> I'll be tired but wearing a smile.


lol. same here. but for school. =S bah. just two more days left until the holidays start!


----------



## chocolove (Apr 4, 2006)

firstrounder said:


> WTF just happened there?
> 
> TJ Ford chased a ball out of bounds, the ball goes into the crowd, TJ runs down the aisle and someone in the crowd trips him and he does a faceplant. Meanwhile, the ball is now out of bounds.
> 
> ...


I thought he tripped on some sort of step. That was a pretty messed up sequence though


----------



## ABargnani (Dec 16, 2006)

onions baby onions!


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

The Raps shouldn't shower. They shouldn't gather their stuff. They should race onto the bus, tear asphalt out to the airport, get on the plane, and get the **** out of Dodge right now. Stole that one big time.

Plus there was at least .3 seconds left on the clock after TJ made his basket.

Get out of LA!


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

speedythief said:


> The Raps shouldn't shower. They shouldn't gather their stuff. They should race onto the bus, tear asphalt out to the airport, get on the plane, and get the **** out of Dodge right now. Stole that one big time.
> 
> Plus there was at least .3 seconds left on the clock after TJ made his basket.
> 
> Get out of LA!


There were? What happened to that .3 of a second then?


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

anniebananerz said:


> There were? What happened to that .3 of a second then?


The Raptors have left the building! Raptors win!

Maybe we just got a make-up from the league for the Atlanta debacle.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

speedythief said:


> The Raptors have left the building! Raptors win!
> 
> Maybe we just got a make-up from the league for the Atlanta debacle.


LOL! seriously? The team just left the court?

Yeah. That or the refs were making up for not stopping play when TJ was facedown in the crowd.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

lol, this road trip might not turn out to be so bad after all. The next 2 games are both winnable games for the Raptors. Was there any effects of the back injury for Ford? Also what's the update for Bosh, Garbo, and Calderon?


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

anniebananerz said:


> LOL! seriously? The team just left the court?
> 
> Yeah. That or the refs were making up for not stopping play when TJ was facedown in the crowd.


Well we didn't just up and leave, we had to wait and see if the basket was going to be counted. But once it was the refs (who were awful tonight) just said it was good and that was that.

I might be wrong, but I think I saw the red light came on after the basket was made, meaning there was still a fraction of a second on the clock.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

seifer0406 said:


> lol, this road trip might not turn out to be so bad after all. The next 2 games are both winnable games for the Raptors. Was there any effects of the back injury for Ford? Also what's the update for Bosh, Garbo, and Calderon?


Ford would've run through a brick wall tonight. Took several good bumps, hit the deck a few times. Guy won't quit.

Calderon might be back next game. Garbo isn't as bad as they thought, he could be back before the end of the trip. Still no sign that Bosh is ready to return.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

speedythief said:


> Well we didn't just up and leave, we had to wait and see if the basket was going to be counted. But once it was the refs (who were awful tonight) just said it was good and that was that.
> 
> I might be wrong, but I think I saw the red light came on after the basket was made, meaning there was still a fraction of a second on the clock.


Oh. Hmm, if the red light came on after the basket was made, then there was definitely still time left on the clock. A fraction of a second can make all the difference in basketball. The refs are going to get a bashing from the league (secretly of course, considering the league never badmouths their refs in public). They did a terrible job tonight.


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

anniebananerz said:


> Oh. Hmm, if the red light came on after the basket was made, then there was definitely still time left on the clock. *A fraction of a second can make all the difference in basketball*. The refs are going to get a bashing from the league (secretly of course, considering the league never badmouths their refs in public). They did a terrible job tonight.


Like the knicks tonight,though i think it wasnt on time.


----------



## chocolove (Apr 4, 2006)

I didnt notice the light going on after the shot went in but Raps got lucky on that one. The next two games should be interesting, Raps are gonna look to avenage a bad loss to the Trailblazers and Sonics lost Lewis tonight to an injury so he might be out of the game againist the raps. So two winnable games for the raps up ahead


----------



## Timbaland (Nov 18, 2005)

WOW, this group is showing some amazing heart. Without their leading scorer, on the second game of a back to back, after taking a bad beating, the Raps steal one against a supposed contender. Wow, I'm shocked they pulled this one out, but I also couldn't be happier.

Great game by Fred Jones, glad to see him hit his shots, and Derrick Martin can still ball for an older guy. Looking good Raps, let's keep rolling.


----------



## MagnusPinus (Aug 27, 2003)

How was BArgnani? He is in a shooting slumb watching at the numbers,but he took 7 rebs(no bad!) and he played lots of minutes..and Raps won so his presence must have been positive.. Contributing other than scoring is on of the best qualities u can find in a player:yay:


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Wow, it just goes to show you on any given Sunday ...

All I remember from last night is my g/f coming home and putting Iron Chief America on. Next thing I know I'm waking up hungry today.

I'll have to catch the game in a hour because this looks like a game I don't wanna miss.


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

This is a seriously huge win.

On the road, against a talented western team, without Bosh, Garbo & Calderon!

Darrick Martin is quite something. Kudos to the organization for recognizing this, and :clap: for Martin, to be such a great guy on the bench, and play so well on the rare occasions he is called upon.

I think PJ played too well not to get any minutes in the 2nd half. 3 assists and 5 boards in 10 minutes. The team made its run with him on the floor (+9 in 10 min), and he was one of the few to play well in Phoenix.


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

---


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

what a relief. that was incredible fun. i was expecting the worst, to be honest with you, but the clippers looked like the worst group on the planet last night. if i were a clips fan i'd be totally distraught with this game.

but i'm not- so i'm not. i'm excited and really proud of our team. 

four guys who deserve serious props today:

*1) tj ford:* this isn't a well-oiled machine but it's getting there. i thought both he and rasho did a fantastic job providing leadership to this really strange collection of talent. tj, specifically, really impressed me. he's just one of those players with often deceiving statlines and i don't mind: his best games don't look as good as they should in the boxscore, his worst games don't look as bad as they should. i'm glad he hit the shot last night but he did a lot more than that. he was all over the place- and the officials better have apologized to him and the team for that ridiculous inbounds while tj was finding his way out of the crowd. that was unacceptable officiating last night, and tj better have received an apology in no uncertain terms (the same way mo pete better have received one for getting tossed against the nets last year).

but with respect to tj's _play_, as soon as the team realizes that _they_ need to cut to the basket _with_ tj once he decides to penetrate, and not simply stand around and wait for him to finish his own plays (which he won't easily do), we'll be flying. but tonight was a good start imo. it's getting there.

*2) fred jones:* he's harboured a lot of abuse around these parts, and partly with good reason, but i'm glad he energized the team last night. there are things he can do that _only he_ can do, and he showed some of that exceptional talent in clipperland. i thought the half-time feature was really inspiring, too- and i'm glad the fans got to see it. in toronto (and elsewhere), we tend to want a player's head on a stick as soon as he begins to struggle- especially when we don't know anything about him. seeing fred jones do charitable events like the one featured last night was really heartwarming. this is a great man, a great person- and i'd love for this team to turn the corner with great people (like fred jones) ahead of great talents. fred is an easy guy to cheer for when you get to know him. i hope we reserve our strongest abuse for the players who are jerks. they're far more deserving, imo, than the players who want to do well themselves (like fred).

*3) sam mitchell:* seriously, how does anyone not enjoy his reaction? i loved it. he surely leaves a lot to be desired with the clipboard, but he makes the game far more enjoyable to watch for me as a fan (and probably you, too). if that were kevin o'neill (god forbid), you think we would've had nearly as much fun with that shot as sam did? you think we (us and the team) would've had any fun with him? after all, the point of entertaining spectacles like sporting events is primarily to have fun. you want to have fun when you achieve something great. tj's shot was great, it was especially great considering the circumstances under which we played the game, and sam's reaction was awesome. it was perfect. i don't care if the guy thought he was coaching volleyball last night- the fans need a coach who has his heart with the team. you can't fake that emotion, it was totally worth the price of admission last night (imo).

*4) chuck swirsky:* same goes for chuck. remember when we were struggling and we had fans who wanted chuck to either "shut up" or get fired? uhh... yeah. chuck's not the problem, chuck shouldn't take the blame when the team is playing poorly. we should remember that the next time we're stinking it up; i'd rather have a play-by-play voice who's an objective fan (sort of) than one who sounds like he'd rather be raking leaves. chuck exploding off his seat when tj ford hit that shot was priceless. the fact that he remained professional and didn't necessarily _sound_ like he had a fire burning under his butt was even better. he was the best of both worlds last night, it was fantastic entertainment. the fans were treated to a great show- and that without chris bosh on the court. kudos to chuck. we need to remember how he made us feel last night the next time we want him to pay for a five-game losing streak.

all in all, great game. i loved what i saw. it's why i became a fan in the first place.

peace


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

(Here is what ballocks is talking about for those that missed it)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/9v_ZpZJxJ1Y"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/9v_ZpZJxJ1Y" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Wow what a win for the Raptors. I'm kicking myself for missing this game.

:worthy: T.J. Ford :worthy:


----------

